# Jalepeno jelly??



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Went to a buddies house lastnight and he whipped out a jar or home made jalepeno jelly. Never heard of it before but we had it on crackers. It was great!! So tonight after work I had to try to make it myself tonight. First time canning anything and first time for jelly. Let yall know how it turns out

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had some in the past and it is good....if ...it doesn't contain to much membrane or seeds. My couple of plants produced more peppers than the neighborhood could eat so I dried them and ground them up in a coffee grinder. A little dust goes a long way.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats a great idea! Ive always wondered ifthere was jalepeno powder seasoning but never found it anywhere. I could eat jalepenos with everything!

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I picked them, cut them in half length wise and cleaned the seeds and membrane out before dehydrating. Then grind them. A word or two of caution .... Wear gloves when de seeding and be careful when you grind them as the dust is VERY potent. It will send an asthmatic into an attack


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

My wife and I made some strawberry jalapeño and BlackBerry jalapeño jelly that's to die for.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy you guys are making me hungry, we make that to, we dry any left over peppers, here is one to try - roasted garlic, baked brie cheese, put a roasted clove on a cracker, piece of brie cheese topped with jalapeno jelly. Pear jalapeno jelly or jam is another favorite.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I love anything spicy and having jalapeno in it. I have had some of that jelly once and it was so good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Boy you guys are making me hungry, we make that to, we dry any left over peppers, here is one to try - roasted garlic, baked brie cheese, put a roasted clove on a cracker, piece of brie cheese topped with jalapeno jelly. Pear jalapeno jelly or jam is another favorite.


Do you prefer a leather glove or a latex glove?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Do you prefer a leather glove or a latex glove?


Its a tossup!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strawberry Jalapeno Jelly in window. Goes great with the smoke spicy summer sausage.Like sweet and hot smoked venison Texas is style!!!

















I figured it is pass dinner time so nobody should be hungry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You figured wrong my friend


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooopppsss!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you did that on purpose! !


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats it Rodney. I have a couple gallon bags of rhubarb in the freezer. Gonna make up my own rhubarb jalepeno jelly and get some deer jerky made up asap! Touche my friend lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Marinated water chestnut ( in soya sauce ) , clove of garlic ( or glove if you like something different HA !! ) wrapped with a strip of smoky bacon, held together with a toothpick, broil, topped with jalapeno jelly.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never had it,but i have heard of jalepeno jelly

so for those that have had it, is it hot and spicey like the pepper itself?

or does making it into jelly make it sweeter?

i love hot and spicey food.

my grandmother on my mothers side was full blooded hispanic.

she made a hot sauce/picante sauce that most people couldnt eat.

as kids we were weaned on this kind of food.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had it both ways(the jelly) and it depends on how it's made. My one friend used to cut up and then soak his jalapeños in water (I think she started with hot water or maybe she simmered them for a bit, and hers had the flavor with out much heat other times I've had it and it was a Lot more spicy. 
I've never made it, but a recipe would be nice if someone could get it?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jalapeno peppers are on the bottom of the scale when it comes to heat levels, we grow a jalapeno pepper that has no heat, a favourite with chef's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you ever saved and planted the seeds?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Have you ever saved and planted the seeds?


 Yes, if its a heritage seed your odds of reproducing are a lot higher, anything else I would say your gambling to try and duplicate the plant that it came from, the disadvantage of modern science.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the recipe from the Ball canning site. I didnt take any of the seeds out when I made it. Its sweet at first but has some heat at the end.

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had good luck with tomatoes and cilantro and such. I haven't tried the peppers because my plants are on their third year. They have been frozen back twice but just keep on coming back.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Mav3rick40 said:


> My wife and I made some strawberry jalapeño and BlackBerry jalapeño jelly that's to die for.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


blackberry jalapeno sounds great never thought of tryin it....really like jalapeno jelly...next batch will be blackberry jalapeno....thanks


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That sounds good too!! Glad to see theres alot of people who enjoy the same sort of things I do!

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------

